# A Hard Day In The Short Life of a Jockey



## FastTrax (Feb 27, 2021)

www.casino.org/blog/the-top-10-horse-jockeys-of-all-time/

www.pdjf.org

www.horseracingsense.com/how-big-are-horse-jockeys/

www.jobmonkey.com/uniquejobs3/horse-jockey/

www.cnn.com/2012/10/23/sport/jockey-diets-weight-horse-racing

www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-xpm-2002-06-02-0206022092-story.html

www.rulesofsport.com/sports/horse-racing.html

www.jockeysguild.com

www.facebook.com/SportsJOEdotie/videos/irish-jockey-katie-walsh-on-going-for-it/510340632706890/

www.twitter.com/katiewalsh9

www.instagram.com/explore/tags/katiewalsh/?hl=en

www.twitter.com/equibase/status/742524186422345730

www.instagram.com/chato408/p/pUhhFzvst2/?hl=en

www.facebook.com/pg/jockeysguild/posts/

www.twitter.com/jockeysguild?lang=en

www.instagram.com/jockeysguild/?hl=en

www.equibase.com/stats/View.cfm?tf=year&tb=jockey

www.horsenetwork.com/2016/04/7-insane-feats-jockey-athleticism/

www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-2004-oct-22-sp-guild22-story.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jockey

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_jockeys

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell_Baze

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_female_Grand_National_jockeys

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katie_Walsh_(jockey)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/jockeys'_Guild


























www.dailymotion.com/video/x7el3oj


----------



## jerry old (Feb 27, 2021)

like the fella showing his ass

Just how is one to find you if you keep changing  avatars?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

ROFLMAO!

I wonder if the jockey's bare bottom helped him coast to a win as a result of less drag.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 27, 2021)

jerry old said:


> like the fella showing his ass
> 
> Just how is one to find you if you keep changing  avatars?



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You should talk, you've been in stealth mode ever since I got here. Miss Dorothy could lend you an avatar or three trillion since she changes avatars like every three minutes, give or take a second or two. Anywho how ya doing cowboy? get your shots yet?


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> I wonder if the jockey's bare bottom helped him coast to a win as a result of less drag.



Probably got him a crap load of phone numbers or a centerfold shot in Playgirl.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 28, 2021)

I hate to be a downer, but gosh I feel sorry for those horses .  Can’t stand to watch hore racing just because of that


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 28, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I hate to be a downer, but gosh I feel sorry for those horses .  Can’t stand to watch hore racing just because of that



I feel your pain. I never went to horse racing tracks but I used to go to the dog tracks and all I really liked to do was go down to the pre race stalls and look at the doggies. Couldn't touch them though, some kinda rule about tampering. I think I loved it more then the kids. Animals have been used for sadistic sport and a lucrative money maker for centuries. Shame.


----------

